# Bad inject.. infection?



## fray5 (Dec 9, 2010)

Had a pin the delt this past Tuesday. All seemed to go well except that my muscle twitched when it was going in. No pain after. The next evening into today, the outer collar bone area and area behind my delt is pretty effin sore. It doesn't look red or anything and i feel fine. Anyone have ideas? Will it get better? I don't wanna end up going to the doc for this!


----------



## fray5 (Dec 9, 2010)

bump

Anyone??


----------



## SloppyJ (Dec 9, 2010)

Probably hit a nerve. If it's not red and swollen/hot you will be okay.


----------



## DarkHorse (Dec 9, 2010)

I would worry about it only if the injection site becomes red and swollen and you develop a fever

Here's plenty of info for you:

Injections & Infections

By TheDoctor - MuscleTalk Moderator
Infection can be a potential complication of any injection, due to the very nature of traversing the protective barrier of the skin when injecting. It is imperative to inject under strict sanitary and sterile conditions, to avoid transmitting infectious organisms/ foreign particles into the body. Common infective complications of those injecting Anabolic Steroids include cellulitis and abscesses1.
*Cellulitis*
The word 'cellulitis' literally means inflammation of the cells (not to be confused with cellulite - the lumpy fat often found on thighs, and buttocks). It generally indicates an acute spreading infection of the skin (dermis and subcutaneous tissues) resulting in pain, erythema (redness), oedema, and warmth of the affected area.
Cellulitis can spread in the skin and involve the lymphatic system causing lymphangitis. Swollen glands (lymphadenopathy) may also be present. It can be caused by many different types of bacteria, but the most common are Streptococcus and Staphylococcus aureus. Specific oral antibiotics are given to control the infection, and analgesics may be needed to control pain. Elevating the infected area to minimize swelling and resting until symptoms improve, aid recovery which usually takes 7 to 10 days. In severe cases the patient may need to be hospitalized and receive antibiotics through the veins (intravenously).
*Abscess*
An abscess is a localized collection of pus in any part of the body, usually caused by an infection. Abscesses occur when an area of tissue becomes infected and the body is able to 'wall off' the infection to keep it from spreading. During this process 'pus' forms, which is an accumulation of fluid, living and dead white blood cells, dead tissue, and bacteria or other foreign invaders or materials.
The majority of abscesses are septic (i.e. caused by an infection) but sterile abscesses can also occur which are not caused by germs but by non-living irritants such as drugs. If an injected drug, especially oil based ones such as many anabolic steroids are not fully absorbed, it stays where it was injected and may cause enough irritation to generate a sterile abscess. Sterile abscesses are quite likely to turn into hard, solid lumps as they scar, rather than remaining pockets of pus2.
Superficial abscesses are readily visible and are red, swollen, painful and warm. Abscesses in other areas of the body may not be obvious and may produce only generalized symptoms such as fever and discomfort. A sterile abscess may cause only a painful lump, for example deep in the buttock where a shot was given. If the abscess is small (less than 1 cm or less than a half-inch across), applying warm compresses/hot soaks to the area for about 30 minutes 4 times daily can help.
A culture or examination of any drainage from the lesion may help identify what organism is causing it. Most will continue to get worse without care. The infection can spread to the tissues under the skin and even into the bloodstream, resulting in septicaemia which can be very serious and life threatening3. Unlike other infections, antibiotics alone will not cure a well developed abscess. In general an abscess must open and drain in order for it to improve. Sometimes draining occurs on its own, but generally it must be cut open by a doctor in a procedure called incision and drainage.
Once the sore has drained, the doctor will insert some packing into the remaining cavity to minimize any bleeding and keep it open for a day or two. With time the cavity will heal and one can expect to be out of action for a number of weeks. The healing process will involve scar tissue formation, and this may lead to a residual weakness in that muscle.
Searching the literature I found a number of cases of abscess complications, a few of which are mentioned below to highlight the pitfalls which should be avoided4.
Two cases of thigh abscesses were discovered in male and female professional weight lifters who injected a veterinary preparation of stanozolol contaminated with Mycobacterium smegmatis5.
A staphylococcal abscess occurred in a 24-year-old bodybuilder who reported, for financial reasons, reusing needles on multiple occasions6.
Two case reports of staphylococcal gluteal abscesses developed in young bodybuilders 18 and 21 years of age. The steroids were injected by other weight lifters who were not familiar with sterile injection technique7.
Pectoral and deltoid abscesses were reported in a 20-year-old anabolic steroid (AS) injector who had injected his AS preparation and then returned the needle to the vial to inject into another muscle group. The patient was thought to have contaminated his multi-dosage vial with skin flora and subsequently spread the infection8.
A counterfeit AS preparation contaminated with Pseudomonas spp was responsible for a deep gluteal abscess in one AS injector9
*References
*Evans NA. Local complications of self administered anabolic steroid injections. Br J Sports Med. 1997 Dec; 31(4): 349-50. 
Al-Ismail K, Torreggiani WC, Munk PL, Nicolaou S. Gluteal mass in a bodybuilder: radiological depiction of a complication of anabolic steroid use. Eur Radiol. 2002 Jun; 12(6): 1366-9. 
Herr A, Rehmert G, Kunde K, Gust R, Gries A. A thirty-year old bodybuilder with septic shock and ARDS from abuse of anabolic steroids. Anaesthetist. 2002 Jul; 51(7): 557-63. 
Dickinson BP, Mylonakis E, Strong LL, Rich JD. Potential infections related to anabolic steroid injection in young adolescents. Pediatrics. 1999 Mar;103(3):694. 
Plaus WJ, Hermann G The surgical management of superficial infections caused by atypical mycobacteria. Surgery. 1991; 110:99-105 
Maropis C, Yesalis CE Intramuscular abscess: another anabolic steroid danger. The Physician and Sports Medicine. 1994; 22:105-110 
Rastad J, Joborn H, Ljunghall S, Akerstrom G. Gluteal infection in weight lifters after injection of anabolic steroids. Lakartidningen. 1985 Oct 2; 82(40): 3407. 
Krauss MD, Van Meter CD, Robertson DW Be alert for "spot shot' complications. Your Patient and Fitness. 1995; 9:12-14 
Bergman RT Contaminated drug supply. The Physician and Sports Medicine. 1993; 21:8


----------



## fray5 (Dec 9, 2010)

Thanks for the help guys. I'm just a little worried bc ive pinned several times as i'm halfway through my cycle and I haven't had this happen yet. It's weird too bc the actual injection site is fine and not sore. It's actually an area a few inches from it that is really sore. But i figure as long as it's not red i'm ok.


----------



## DarkHorse (Dec 9, 2010)

Yeah I think you're good to go.


----------



## awhites1 (Dec 9, 2010)

yeah. i've had a small infection before from injection and the same where I just hit a nerve in the leg. god that hurt, right in the quad and twitched with the needle in it and everything. it was sore for several days.

the differance was the infection became red and warm. it lasted about a week and finally went away


----------



## fray5 (Dec 9, 2010)

awhites1 said:


> yeah. i've had a small infection before from injection and the same where I just hit a nerve in the leg. god that hurt, right in the quad and twitched with the needle in it and everything. it was sore for several days.
> 
> the differance was the infection became red and warm. it lasted about a week and finally went away


 

So I guess the pain I'm feeling is prob from hitting a nerve. Hope I don't make this mistake again bc it doesn't feel too good haha


----------



## Arnold (Dec 9, 2010)

you will know if its infected, it will get increasingly red, swollen and hurt like a bitch, if that happens you need some anti-biotics ASAP.


----------



## Testonut (Dec 9, 2010)

My first injectable cycle I pinned myself with Sustanon...

My injection spot got red and swollen.. (I was so swollen that the skin was insanely stretched - so it kind of worked like a mirror, haha) and it hurt like HELL. I was working in the kindergarden that time, and it was a pain in the ass trying to avoid those little kids from touching my thighs (They always came running or wanted to sit on your lap). I also had to take ibux several times each day, so that I was somewhat able to "walk" normally. The ibux helped A LOT. I went from limping to almost walking normal.. It was still a real pain in the ass though, the slightest "touch" on my thighs hurt like hell... You could blow on my thighs and it would hurt.. It was that sensitive.

*Point is:* I was quite worried it was infected as well.. But I researched (googled) myself to death - and it seems that if you got an infection, there would be some sort of wound where you pinned yourself. I also looked on several different pictures of infections.. I could never see where I had pinned myself. Not to mention: What are the odds of being infected on both thighs? (My friend was also taking the exact same gear.. he didn't react like I did).

- It was probably just a bad reaction to the test-prop, or the gear itself wasn't top notch. 

Lets just say I will never use that brand again... My body didn't like it one bit!


----------



## cbohning (Dec 9, 2010)

Prince said:


> you will know if its infected, it will get increasingly red, swollen and hurt like a bitch, if that happens you need some anti-biotics ASAP.



would a Z-Pack(azithromycin) be good?


----------



## rockhardly (Dec 9, 2010)

In the post by DarkHorse about infections, it states that an infection was caused by a preperation infected with Mycobacterium smegmatis5.  It doesn't really say how it got infected.  

Should you try to disinfect (with boiling water or something) new vials, amps, etc in case that the vial arrives with a pre-existing bacteria inside?


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Dec 9, 2010)

What gear and what brand did you inject?


----------



## fray5 (Dec 9, 2010)

World-Pharma.org said:


> What gear and what brand did you inject?


 

Biomex test c. Been using it for several weeks now with no problems except that the first pin was a little sore but not as bad as this one.


----------



## Retlaw (Dec 9, 2010)

fray5 said:


> Had a pin the delt this past Tuesday. All seemed to go well except that my muscle twitched when it was going in. No pain after. The next evening into today, the outer collar bone area and area behind my delt is pretty effin sore. It doesn't look red or anything and i feel fine. Anyone have ideas? Will it get better? I don't wanna end up going to the doc for this!


  Suck it up u pansy ass !


----------



## Jerhendr2203 (Dec 9, 2010)

take your temp, an infection will ALWAYS cause rise in body temp,


----------



## cr25ovet (Dec 9, 2010)

Jerhendr2203 said:


> take your temp, an infection will ALWAYS cause rise in body temp,


 
thats kind of correct... but lets say someone is really old or has a bad immune system it can happen that the body is not strong enough to raise a temperature even if you have an infection.


----------

